# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Xin hỗ trợ

## thanhphuan

Em chào các bác, hiện tại em mới bước chân vào nghành gỗ, muốn học autocad, cho em hỏi trong diễn đàn có bác nào dạy autocad khu vưc bình dương không ạ, và để theo được nghành gỗ này cần học thêm những gì nữa ạ, cảm ơn các bác,

----------


## ktshung

Em có mấy thằng bạn có văn phòng kiến trúc ở Q9, bác lên nấu nước pha trà cho nó nó dạy cho, gì chứ Autocd thì dân KT là trùm. Đùa chứ ba cái kỹ năng này tốt nhất là tự học bác. Mua cuốn sách hướng dẫn về ngồi trước máy tính mò, vừa nhanh vừa khỏe

----------


## tuandd1

> Em chào các bác, hiện tại em mới bước chân vào nghành gỗ, muốn học autocad, cho em hỏi trong diễn đàn có bác nào dạy autocad khu vưc bình dương không ạ, và để theo được nghành gỗ này cần học thêm những gì nữa ạ, cảm ơn các bác,


Thấy mấy bác ngành gỗ toàn chơi Jdpaint or Artcam để phay tranh 3D, còn phay 2D cắt khung thì cứ autocad mà chơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em chào các bác, hiện tại em mới bước chân vào nghành gỗ, muốn học autocad, cho em hỏi trong diễn đàn có bác nào dạy autocad khu vưc bình dương không ạ, và để theo được nghành gỗ này cần học thêm những gì nữa ạ, cảm ơn các bác,


Tín đồ autocad giờ đã ............ già  :Big Grin: 
Chán phều, tìm dùng phần mềm khác đi

----------


## sieunhim

Bình dương nếu gần dĩ an hú e. Tặng e ly cf thôi e dạy cho cả buổi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Autocad với dân nội thất phải là số 1 sau mới đến những thằng khác. Nhưng lại chỉ xài có vài lệnh thôi  :Smile:  ko cần nhìu ghê gớm đâu. Ô a của e dưới xưởng e cũng chỉ cho có mấy lệnh thôi là dư xài rồi.

----------


## CKD

Nếu bạn làm ngành gỗ
- Thiết kế tủ bàn ghế, nội thất v.v... nên học Sketchup, giờ thấy ngành nội thất dùng thằng này nhiều. Đặc biệt là giờ có nhiều plugin của Sketchup hổ trợ tè le.
- Nếu làm phù điêu thì JDPaint, Artform v.v... hoặc ArtCAM, Powermill

----------


## kidandmomshop

> Nếu bạn làm ngành gỗ
> - Thiết kế tủ bàn ghế, nội thất v.v... nên học Sketchup, giờ thấy ngành nội thất dùng thằng này nhiều. Đặc biệt là giờ có nhiều plugin của Sketchup hổ trợ tè le.
> - Nếu làm phù điêu thì JDPaint, Artform v.v... hoặc ArtCAM, Powermill


Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ

----------

